# LPG Skyline ???



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Speaking as a true driver with no mechanical knowledge & the rising fuel costs has anyone considered (&/or is it possible) to convert a Skyline to LPG without performance loss?

I know the tanks for LPG are heavy, so there would be the weight gain & the possibility of losing space etc.to site the tanks etc. But on the side of everything else can it be done


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

upside: LPG has an octane rating of over 120, so it'll be like you're running race gas all the time - turn up the boost to whatever you like, and LPG will laugh and say bring it on. LPG is cheap (in Korea) - a lot of taxis and delivery vehicles have converted to it.

downside: the LPG tank will take up your entire boot, or most of it. You will also lose hundreds of horsepower as the energy content in LPG is a fraction of that of petrol. Probably some others but that's what comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cant see any reason why it couldnt be done. You would notice a loss in performance but hey, you cant have your cake AND eat it :chuckle: :chuckle: 
As you say, the weight and size of the tank(s) would be the restricting factor especially in a Skyline. All these big 4x4's are great for converting as you can sling the tanks under the sills or in the cavernous bootspace. Fitting LPG to a coupe would usually entail using small tanks which really negate the point in having it in the first place.

However, there should be NO mechanical issues in converting an RB to LPG

TT


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

The biggest problem IMO will be finding injectors capable of flowing enough


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

PMSL

If you cant aford to run a skyline on petrol then you need to sell it


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

bobstuart said:


> PMSL
> 
> If you cant aford to run a skyline on petrol then you need to sell it


he didn't say he couldn't afford it, he's just looking into alternative fueling and the logistics of it, with the way fuel prices have changed in the last 5 years, it wont be long until you cant afford to run your car on petrol.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> upside: LPG has an octane rating of over 120, so it'll be like you're running race gas all the time...
> 
> ... You will also lose hundreds of horsepower as the energy content in LPG is a fraction of that of petrol.


erm, please explain :nervous:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

xaero1 said:


> erm, please explain :nervous:


ok, well, a bit of exaggeration there. You'll need to flow 30% more fuel, and have a net loss of 20-30% power. So the energy content per liter is less.

The only reason I've thought of it is the inherently high octane rating of LPG. But it's just easier to mix in 10% toluene.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*e85 bio-methanol*

thats the future ,c0 wise and perfomence wise . 104octane rating , 85% less polution . strange thing why uk tuners have not,discovert it yet


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I have also heard that LPG converted engines run a lot hotter, which presumably isn't very desirable..


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

there is a burgundy R33 gts-t already converted!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I've looking into LPG skyline conversions.

It's doable, but the best was is to run LGP off boost and petrol on boost because of the heat issues and the size of the gas injectors needed(of the nuber of them needed.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> he didn't say he couldn't afford it, he's just looking into alternative fueling and the logistics of it, with the way fuel prices have changed in the last 5 years, it wont be long until you cant afford to run your car on petrol.



Thank you :chuckle: 

My point precisely !!!


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

*power loss?*

i run a factory built astra 1.6 lpg van and in the owners manual it say's it produces more power than a standard 1.6 van. so where's this power loss then?


----------



## mastercomputer (May 8, 2006)

bahahhhahahahha can u imagin pulling up and speaking about your Skyline GTR and then completely ruining any respect you may have got by telling them how you converted it to LPG.

Would you also change the wheels for 14"s and then put on some Halford's plastic hub caps and an extra CAT to help the environment ?

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

mate ... your a t*at.

Its a hypothetical question in the first place, but two things my friend ...

1.) I don't have a GTR  Try reading peoples signatures ...
2.) Nice to see your sharing your own personal Skyline modifying tips with the rest of the forum 

:chuckle:

If you can't say anything decent then just don't bother.
Cheers to everyone else though ... I'll be look at running it on moonshine anyway :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

mastercomputer said:


> bahahhhahahahha can u imagin pulling up and speaking about your Skyline GTR and then completely ruining any respect you may have got by telling them how you converted it to LPG.
> 
> Would you also change the wheels for 14"s and then put on some Halford's plastic hub caps and an extra CAT to help the environment ?
> 
> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


how old are you, about 12? Right, back to the schoolyard with you.


----------



## mastercomputer (May 8, 2006)

Dont be so stupid.

The Skyline is an iconic vehicle and I am sorry it just defeats the object by even thinking about LPG. I just thought i would write something cause I was bored.

And no I am not 12 !!

I wont respond to irrelevent non sensical posts then any more. Think i must have hit a raw nerve.


----------

